# eBay buyer is threatening and insulting me



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

A few weeks ago I sold a Brasilia RR45 on ebay. I clearly listed the grinder as ideally suited for single dosing in a home environment, but also suited for a commercial use. The grinder was bought by a guy in Hull that turned out to own a small fish & chips and intended to use the grinder in his restaurant. My only fault is that I forgot to include the doser metal plate, I totally forgot it because I never used it. When he told me, I sent it to him two days later. Apparently the envelope was very weak, and when the enveloped arrived it was empty. I assume that the metal plate made its way out of the envelope due to the movement inside the envelope, as I did not protect it. I have been trying to get a new plate since he let me know last Thursday (including a post in the wanted section). I told him immediately on my last email that I was trying to get one. This was his reply yesterday:

You **** you know what you have done and if you don't repay my cost of a new part I will report you and I will see it through. I'm £60 down.

Pay me £60 and I will let it go.

I don't know what to do, and I haven't replied yet. What should I do and how should I reply?

Thanks

Language removed - risky


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im sorry your frustrated, and i know you just quoting him but language like that this forum isn't appropriate please star it out...otherwise im sure one of the mods will quite rightly edit it out

Send it though to ebay as inappropriate communications , they are the only ones than can help you ( if at all )


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Report it to Ebay . Language like that is certainly against policy . Don't pay him a brass farthing and tell him to report it to Ebay . He certainly wont get

£ 60 off them .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

frederickaj said:


> Report it to Ebay . Language like that is certainly against policy . Don't pay him a brass farthing and tell him to report it to Ebay . He certainly wont get
> 
> £ 60 off them .


Good advice


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I've edited your post to remove the language. The forum has a filter for explicit language, please don't try to circumvent it.

The others have already explained what to do. You have offered to remedy the situation in a reasonable way. Forward the message to eBay and allow them to deal with it.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

The only thing you need to be careful of is if he tries to claim the grinder isnt as described (cant use in a commercial environment without this plate for example) as ebays money back guarantee tends to always side with the buyer in cases like this, and could just refund him the money from your account.

I had a similar (ish) thing with a used mobile I sold last year. 2 weeks after sale went through (and feedback had been left!) the buyer contacted me and said the phone had a intermittent fault where the volume kept cutting out, and he could fix it for £50 or would have to report it to ebay. The phone was def fine when it left me, so I told him I wouldnt pay (presuming that it was a used phone, sold as used, therefore I would be fine). He reported it, I lost (as ebay said the phone wasnt marked as spares or repairs, therefore should work as described), and ended up out of pocket and got a broken phone back in the post.

Im certainly not saying pay him the money though! Did you get proof of posting on the plate? wont do much but you could try and prove to ebay you did send the plate to him?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Sorry all about the language. I thought you should know exactly the offensive terms he used. Sorry again


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

sorry, but looks like a lose situation on your part as a seller


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Recently I had a buyer complain about an item I sold him . I agreed to accept a return and a refund assuming no further damage was evident .

He kept the item for at least another month before returning it and then I found further damage .

When I contacted ebay I found they had refunded him well before the date of the return and they were not in the least interested in my claim for compensation . I argued the case for weeks but got so fed up that I eventually told them to take the refund from my paypal account . Still waiting for them to take it ??????.

Moral , Stick to your guns if you know you are in the right .


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok his language aside which is inexcusable, & if I read this correctly, you sold him a grinder that arrived incomplete, then posted out the missing part in just an envelope and the part 'fell' out so he received an empty envolope & he's now bough a new part as he needs the grinder for his business - you did state the grinder was suitable for commercial use - I reckon you owe him the cost of a replacement part or if he paid via paypal he'll be raising a claim against you through them.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd offer to refund him if he returned the grinder back to you. Open up a dispute in eBay. Was the metal plate advertised or shown in the original advert?

It might be a step too far, but if he's threatening you then contact the police and advise them he's trying to extort money from you, advise eBay of this as well. They nearly always go for the buyer but as long as it wasn't advertised in the original sale, then I can't see the problem.

Can you post a link to your original Ebay listing?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

frederickaj said:


> Report it to Ebay . Language like that is certainly against policy . Don't pay him a brass farthing and tell him to report it to Ebay . He certainly won't get £60 off them .


Two separate issues. his language will possibly get him an eBay 'slap on the wrist', but 'goods arriving incomplete' will get him his £60.

eBay / PayPal always side with the purchaser.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

fede_luppi said:


> You **** you know what you have done and if you don't repay my cost of a new part I will report you and I will see it through. I'm £60 down.
> 
> Pay me £60 and I will let it go.
> 
> Language removed - risky





Rhys said:


> It might be a step too far, but if he's threatening you then contact the police and advise them he's trying to extort money from you, advise eBay of this as well.


Looking at the above the 'threat' from the purchaser appears to be that he will report the seller to eBay if this is not resolved between themselves, can't see the Police being interested in that!

But yes if you could post a link to the original eBay listing?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

As many have said eBay 'always' side with the buyer.

Police won't do sod all...

The bad thing is that he probably has the plate and is using the grinder as intended. He knew what he was doing and seen it as an opportunity to get his £60 refunded.

Is the address you have for the chippy? I'd be driving up/down there....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, possibly (as it might be a waste of their time).

Anyway, no idea if this part is right or not?

http://www.eevad.com/eevad/product_info.php/products_id/117781?osCsid=mjs129f50kcahhr9o37deo4pm0

I have found a metal one, but it's in the region of $20 (plus shipping no doubt)

http://www.cafeparts.com/productDetail1.asp?ItemID=49921

If you did state it came complete in your advert and subsequently ommitted this part, then sent the part out in unsuitable packaging, which then got lost then I wouldn't be very happy either as a buyer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Yes, possibly (as it might be a waste of their time).
> 
> Anyway, no idea if this part is right or not?
> 
> ...


Hardly excuses the language and the tone used tho....


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

You can get a plastic version of the plate from Germany for 3.50 euro. Don't know about shipping but should be considerably less.

http://www.bullonerosso.de/coffeegrinders/coffeegrinders-spareparts/brasilia/rr-55/closing-smp-coffee-hopper-brasilia.html


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It may sound harsh but youve sold something that was not as described, then sent the part in inadequate packing. Send him another replacement part or take the grinder back and refund him.

The language may be inappropriate but would probably not have happened if the item was as described. If he did complain for an item that was as described, you would have a better case.

Take it on the chin and learn from the experience


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hardly excuses the language and the tone used tho....


Quite, no excuse at all. Just looking at the facts now.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@fede_luppi I currently have an order pending with the German vendor with the plastic plate. If you would like I can see if they will add the plastic plate to the order. I have a RR45OD so I can verify if it will work. If it does work you can either have my existing metal plate which is in good shape or the new plastic one. Don't worry about the money as its not enough to worry about.

How does that sound? Let me know today if that works for you so I can send an email to the Germans.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Think we are shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted here... The purchaser does not want a replacement, when the missing item did not arrive he bought one & now wants reimbursment not replacement!

Its £60 he wants not another plate!

So its either have the grinder returned back to you for a full refund - only for purchase price not his additional costs as you did not approve them first - or he keeps the grinder and you accept his costs. which ever works best with you, he does though as said have the option to raise a dispute with Paypal at any point which you will lose.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Forget my previous post Bi***ing about Ebay .Offer to accept a return and leave it in his hands If he does return it he could well be left with a plate and no grinder to use it with !!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I side with the buyer in this case. He is obviously worked up over it and the frustration has manifested in his bad language.

He is running a business and is probably very annoyed at not being able to sell the coffee he was expecting to be making at this stage. This is costing him lost revenue.

Ebay will side with him as the item wasnt as listed and you should have used a more appropriate packaging for the metal plate. I would imagine the empty package was the tipping point for the insult. I may have felt the same at receiving a torn flimsy envelope when I was expecting the errant part which was omitted in the first place..

Pay him the £60 and forget it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Manners cost nothing tho. Buyer had no class or style.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

@ridland sounds perfect, many thanks for your help. Let me know when you find out. I love this forum!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Manners cost nothing tho. Buyer had no class or style.


It could be worse

We could be working for him. Id imagine that he treats his staff in the same manner


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I wouldn't want to jeopardise my star rating either, as you have only a ( 10







) rating it will knock your percentage by 10% giving a 90% rating, that could make potential purchasers baulk


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

What would Jesus do?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What would batman do


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

What would Brian Boitano do?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Many years ago, I had a friend who owned two fish business in North Shields and Aberdeen. His foreman manager in Aberdeen was creating problems, so one day,my friend jumped into his car, drove all the way to Aberdeen, arrived in his yard, saw the foreman, jumped out of the car, knocked him out with one punch, jumped back in the car and drove home again.....problem solved


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Many years ago, I had a friend who owned two fish business in North Shields and Aberdeen. His foreman manager in Aberdeen was creating problems, so one day,my friend jumped into his car, drove all the way to Aberdeen, arrived in his yard, saw the foreman, jumped out of the car, knocked him out with one punch, jumped back in the car and drove home again.....problem solved


Has as your friend just bought a grinder off eBay? !!!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

mrsimba said:


> Has as your friend just bought a grinder off eBay? !!!


I think that it is more likely that he is a resident at Broadmoor learning how do deal with his anger management issues.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Many years ago, I had a friend who owned two fish business in North Shields and Aberdeen. His foreman manager in Aberdeen was creating problems, so one day,my friend jumped into his car, drove all the way to Aberdeen, arrived in his yard, saw the foreman, jumped out of the car, knocked him out with one punch, jumped back in the car and drove home again.....problem solved


Wasn't that a scene in Fight club ? Fish club ? Jock club ? Train spotting ? Train club ..

help im stuck in a loop


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe dfk is getting confused with something that happened on his epic Grindr journey.

Sounds like Wolfie and Dakin, in Villain.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Many years ago, I had a friend who owned two fish business in North Shields and Aberdeen. His foreman manager in Aberdeen was creating problems, so one day,my friend jumped into his car, drove all the way to Aberdeen, arrived in his yard, saw the foreman, jumped out of the car, knocked him out with one punch, jumped back in the car and drove home again.....problem solved


Thinking twice about dropping by on Tuesday, now, David


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whats wrong with a little violence if it solves the problem?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Whats wrong with a little violence if it solves the problem?


The catch phrase of many a megalomaniac dictator


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@fede_luppi is this still a problem? I believe I have been able to source the exact metal part in Australia, as opposed to the plastic part in Germany. If the buy is causing a problem for you, I am happy to send my metal plate to him in a very heavily padded envelope with the plate wrapped in bubble wrap to ensure it doesn't cut through the envelope.

I always just wait until I finish the beans in the hopper to take it off and give everything a quick hoover, so I can wait for the replacement to come, even if its on a slow boat from Australia. Just let me know if help is needed.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

ridland said:


> @fede_luppi is this still a problem? I believe I have been able to source the exact metal part in Australia, as opposed to the plastic part in Germany. If the buy is causing a problem for you, I am happy to send my metal plate to him in a very heavily padded envelope with the plate wrapped in bubble wrap to ensure it doesn't cut through the envelope.
> 
> I always just wait until I finish the beans in the hopper to take it off and give everything a quick hoover, so I can wait for the replacement to come, even if its on a slow boat from Australia. Just let me know if help is needed.


Dear @ridland I haven't sorted this out yet, but I believe he deserves the plate at least, and then I will see how to deal with the rest of the dispute. Your help would be much appreciated, so please, I would be extremely grateful if you could send him the plate. Of course I would like to pay for all the expenses it will cause you. Please, let's move to PM.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@fede_luppi Honestly its not a problem about the money. Once its all said and done if its more than a fiver I would be surprised. If you feel you must then please make a donation to either Bipolar UK (preferred as its all volunteers) or Mind.

Will do my best to get it out today so this nasty piece of work gets his blasted part as quick as possible. I'll let you know when it goes and send you the tracking so you can see when he gets it to prevent him from causing any more ruckus. If he has all the parts, even with a delay, you don't owe him a thing. Don't let him shake you down for anymore money. Even he tries you'll know it was never about the part and just about trying to squeeze you for a better price.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

fede_luppi said:


> if you don't* repay **my cost** of a new part* I will report you and I will see it through. *I'm £60 down*.
> 
> Pay me £60 and I will let it go.
> 
> ...


Seeing as how you havent replied yet and had no further correspondence I think you should check with the gentleman that made the purchase that he hasnt bought one already, as that is what I thought was intimated in your original post.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Seeing as how you havent replied yet and had no further correspondence I think you should check with the gentleman that made the purchase that he hasnt bought one already, as that is what I thought was intimated in your original post.


I told him a few days ago that I was looking for a replacement, and told him today that I got one. I have to do what I have to do, so he cannot argue I did not provide the missing part. He cannot ask for 60 for such a small piece of metal either, it's insulting. So I think this is the best strategy.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Here are the sources that I have found for the part. The first is in Germany and is plastic. The second is in Australia and is metal. £60? He is having a laugh unless he is thick as two short planks and has purchased a complete hopper. If this were me, I would ask to see the receipt for the purchase that he claims to have made. I think its a shake down pure and simple. Some buyers look to do this when they have any sort of complaint. I would take it to eBay yourself. Is there some way to report a buyer? I think this person needs to be slapped down by eBay and his behaviour reported. Here are the links so you can see how much the part is actually worth:

http://www.bullonerosso.de/coffeegrinders/coffeegrinders-spareparts/rossi/closing-smp-coffee-hopper-brasilia.html

http://www.aetcoffeeparts.com.au/index.php/commercial-parts/group-parts/gino-rossi/slide-gate-on-hopper.html

http://www.bullonerosso.de/coffeegrinders/coffeegrinders-spareparts/rossi/closing-smp-coffee-hopper-brasilia.html


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Take the emotion out of this and put yourself in his position - you wouldnt be best pleased if you received something that wasnt as described.

In the past I sold a Francis Francis x1 and described the damage (flaking paint / rust). The buyer wasnt happy and as a good will gesture I refunded some of the purchase price. Granted, they were not insulting but they explained their view and we reached a compromise through reasoned communication. I caught a cold with the sale but chalked it down to experience - win some, lose some.

Advise him of your intentions on how you will resolve the issue. That way he has no argument


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

He will have the original part by Wednesday at the latest if I don't make it to post in time for the final post of today. I've a grinder to box up and sell myself but hang tough. He is going to get exactly what you contracted to sell him via eBay. Sometimes delays are unavoidable, life happens. I do think he is trying to take advantage with the claim for £60. He can't purchase something which is obviously more than £5 it costs to replace the small part and expect you to pay whatever he has decided.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yesterday's Observer included three seller problems over ebay transactions. Even if this thread hadn't made me think twice about selling anything of any value on ebay, these examples do.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@fede_luppi apologies over the confusion on my part about which part you needed. It was nothing to do with your English and everything to do with my skimming without properly reading. Let me know whatever you are out of pocket on account of my mistake.

I did find the part you need on Amazon of all places. Downside is that it is £19.54 and once you add shipping it is £33 and change. If you want to go down that road you can see it here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QHO7JSO?keywords=rossi%20doser%20closing%20section&qid=1436794117&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

@ridland no worries about the donation, it was for a good cause anyway, and that can never hurt. Only I am sorry we haven't been able to sort this out, as I had already said the eBay buyer that the plate was on its way.

Indeed, £33 for a plate like this sounds very abusive, it's 1/3 the price of the grinder. @coffeechap do you have a spare doser plate you can sell?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone know if the doser plate is the same as the Macap unit? It looks the same to me.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

less than $5 here (not sure about shipping) https://www.espressoparts.com/rossi-doser-closing-section

If it were me and the guy was being as abusive as you suggest then I would send him a message offering to refund him in full, including the cost of returning the grinder, payable on receipt. Send copy of the message to Ebay resolutions team. Include a copy of any correspondence from the buyer. Ebay should take a dim view of language used.

Buyer not happy - attempted to remedy situation - not possible due to events outside your control - offered full refund

The fact that the buyer decided to source the part independently whilst you were in the process of attempting to supply one is his decision and was not previously discussed or approved by you as an acceptable course of action.

You will be out of pocket for the return postage but have the opportunity to resell the grinder.

Or....

...you could give the miserable tosser his £60 and put it down to experience.

Who drinks espresso with fish 'n' chips anyway?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am pretty sure that the photo you posted up for the exit chute cover is wrong as the rr45 one only has one tab on it, I have a complete assembly that I can send out to the buyer today if you can give me the address I will send it to them for you. You will just need to cover the cost of the postage.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I could pay £60 for something he simply says he has done and he could still ask for a refund via eBay later on...


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> i am pretty sure that the photo you posted up for the exit chute cover is wrong as the rr45 one only has one tab on it, I have a complete assembly that I can send out to the buyer today if you can give me the address I will send it to them for you. You will just need to cover the cost of the postage.
> 
> View attachment 15530


That would be amazing and I could definitively clean my hands and forget about it.

I will send you the details on PM&#8230;unless you all want to know the identity and address of this *******









Edited for language: Rhys


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@fede_lupi let me know as soon as you can as he can have this tomorrow, rather that first class I will get RAVE to send it out signed for, £6


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks @coffeechap I can't believe you are saving my bacon again


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If anyone has access to the Ascaso parts catalogue, Ascaso makes an aftermarket copy of this unit. It is Ascaso part number RO.3321. Iberital also do a version which is part number 8167. Finally LF in Italy have this as well, part number 1252587. Unfortunately for all of these you have to be a VAT registered company to access their sales and companies in Spain and Italy do have a summer slowdown.

Best of luck with this.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Who drinks espresso with fish 'n' chips anyway?


Maybe a 'lovely' latte afterwards? :|


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@coffeechap rides to the rescue once again.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> @fede_lupi let me know as soon as you can as he can have this tomorrow, rather that first class I will get RAVE to send it out signed for, £6


For services to fellow forum member above and beyond the call of duty, you are awarded...


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha, it comes of having too many grinders in pieces!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

ridland said:


> If anyone has access to the Ascaso parts catalogue, Ascaso makes an aftermarket copy of this unit. It is Ascaso part number RO.3321. Iberital also do a version which is part number 8167. Finally LF in Italy have this as well, part number 1252587. Unfortunately for all of these you have to be a VAT registered company to access their sales and companies in Spain and Italy do have a summer slowdown.
> 
> Best of luck with this.


Not for LF


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> If it were me and the guy was being as abusive as you suggest then I would send him a message offering to refund him in full, including the cost of returning the grinder, payable on receipt. Send copy of the message to Ebay resolutions team. Include a copy of any correspondence from the buyer. Ebay should take a dim view of language used.
> 
> Buyer not happy - attempted to remedy situation - not possible due to events outside your control - offered full refund
> 
> ...


These are your two options, option three is to deal with it via eBay / PayPal's dispute centre, which won't end in your favour.

Sourcing / supplying replacement parts won't resolve this as he already claims to have done that himself & now want's his (unreasonable) costs back.

I'm pretty sure you'll source a replacement part which he won't accept & then your back at the options above...


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't buy he has paid 60 for the part, actually I don't think he has bought anything at all, especially when I told him I was trying to source a new plate and I would sent it to him at my expenses. He has already bought a new hopper for the grinder, hence I don't think he is really interested in sending the grinder back to me as he has already invested some money on it. I think he is just trying to get the grinder even cheaper by asking me for some money and playing dirty, but he does want the grinder at this point, otherwise he would have already started a dispute via PayPal/eBay. Hence, providing him the missing part is the win-win solution for both of us, and also the right thing to do


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Right parts have been sent will be there tomorrow


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

There's nothing stopping him any returning parts that he's sourced. Pity someone local to Hull couldn't pop round and see what the problem really is. For £60 I could've sold him mine and he could've stripped off the parts he wanted..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like a right chancer.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Right parts have been sent will be there tomorrow


Thanks Dave, you are amazing


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just read through this,

@coffeechap You are, as ever, exceptionally kind, a very nice thing to do.

@fede_luppi As this grinder came from me and we exchanged PM's I know it hasn't been an easy sale for you. The grinder was fairly heavily modified for at home use, and I hope this is the only thing he feels he is missing in the commercial environment and this finally puts this to bed for you.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks @Dylan, I have really learnt some good lessons from this bad experience, in which I am sure the buyer has not enjoyed either. In any case, I would not recommend to anyone to go trough the kind of emails this guy has been sending to me. This is one of my first transactions in the UK, and a really bad one. It's very comforting to see and experience myself that at least on this forum people help each other as a community. Thanks to everyone


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Daft question .... have you contacted the buyer and advised him of you plan to resolve ?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

working dog said:


> Daft question .... have you contacted the buyer and advised him of you plan to resolve ?


Yes, by email and SMS. Haven't replied yet though, but seems to have read the SMS.

Maybe I am too naive, but I have told him I am waiting for an apology&#8230;


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fede_luppi said:


> Yes, by email and SMS. Haven't replied yet though, but seems to have read the SMS.
> 
> Maybe I am too naive, but I have told him I am waiting for an apology&#8230;


Perhaps best not to wind him up, doesn't strike me as someone who might respond well to that request


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

think an apology may be pushing your luck


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

This is probably the best you could hope for..


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Any update?


No, hasn't replied to emails and Sms...he is probably busy devouring kids and playing with the two plates I've sent him while nobody orders a coffee with their fish&chips


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

will get the tracking checked if you want


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> will get the tracking checked if you want


No worries for now, thanks. He seems more relaxed. Will let you know if something changes


----------

